# What Happens If Russia Attends the 2022 G20 Bali Summit? | Global Stage | GZERO Media



## Indos

This year's G20 summit is in Indonesia — and Russia's invited. What will happen?


----------



## Indos

US respond ( 29 April 2022 )






WH: Russia shouldn't be part of Indonesia G20 mtg​3,843 views
Apr 29, 2022


----------



## Indos




----------

